# نداء عاجل بخصوص كلوراكس الالوان الى الفرمــــــــــــــــــاوى



## احمد هلطم (16 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ الفرماوى جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت وذالك بشأن كلوراكس الالوان
لكن اخى لى استفسار 
انا اعرف ان الكلوراكس لا يدخل فى تركيبة العوامل المنتجة للرغوة 
وانت ذكرت فى التركيب عوامل منتجة للرغوة 
ففى التركيبة الاولى قلت صابون سائل وده موجود فية سلفونك 
فى التركيبة الثالثة قلت تكسابون 
فأرجو التوضيح 
لماذا العوامل المنتجة للرغوة 
على الرغم ان الكلوراكس لا نعلم انه تدخل فية تلك المواد ؟؟؟*​


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخ الفرماوى 

ان يوضح لنا طبعة تلك المواد فى الكوراكس 

واذا كانت تلك المواد تدخل فى صناعة الكوراكس 

فلماذا نستخدم الكلوراكس من الافضل ان نستخدم مساحيق الغسيل فهى تحتوى على تلك المواد 

وكذالك ممكن ان نضيف اليها بعضا من الكلور فى الغسالات


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى الحبيب أحمد 

لو تابعت مشاركتى من الأول عن موضوع كلوركس الألوان لوجدت اننى اسأل عن تركيبته ولا اعرف عنها شيئا والتركيبة اللتى ذكرتها لو تابعت مشاركتى ايضا لوجدت اننى قلت ان احد الإخوة من خارج المنتدى قد اعطانى اياها وانا كنت بسأل عليها الإخوة هنا فى المنتدى عن مدى صحتها فأنا الى الأن لم اعمل اى من هذه التركيبات لكلوركس الألوان وكنت بسأل الإخوة هنا عن مدى صحتها فهل انت أخى الحبيب تعلم عن هذه الطرق شيئا او عن طريقة صحيحة لتصنيع كلوركس الألوان ؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله كل خير اود توضيح ان منتج كلوركس الخاص بالشركة العالمية التى تنتجه به بعض الرغوة وان شاء الله ساوافيكم بتركيبة قريبة جدا من منتج كلوركس


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2010)

ألاخ العضو خالد يونس متى ستكتب لنا التركيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> ألاخ العضو خالد يونس متى ستكتب لنا التركيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 ان شاء الرحمن غدا اخى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام يمكنكم عمل صابون سائل متوسط اللزوجة او اقل من المتوسط ثم تضيف عليه حامض الستريك وماء الاوكسجين بنفس النسب التى ذكرها اخانا الفاضل فتحى الفرماوى فى الطريقة الثالثة والمادة الفعالة هى ماء الاوكسجين وهذه الطريقة قريبة من منتج كلوركس بالتجربة العملية ويمكنكم اضافة القليل من السيمسول وايضا مانع الرغوة علما كما ذكرت ان منتج كلوركس به بعض الرغوة واسف جدا على تاخرى فى الرد نظرا لضيق الوقت


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*رسالة الى الاخ خالد يونس*

الاستاذ خالد 
ماذا أضفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت متأكد ان ده تركيب الكلوراكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا دة صابون سائل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قول انة صابون سئل بس معدل على طريقتك 

انا كنت متوقع من كلامك انك فيه تركيبة 
لكن اتضح انك كنت عايز تتكلم عن الصابون السائل وغلط وكتبته فى الصفحة دى 
صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:86: :86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم احمد هذه التركيبة مجربة والحمد لله ناجحة عندى ويمكنك عملها والمقارنة بينها وبين منتج كلوركس


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم احمد هذه التركيبة مجربة والحمد لله ناجحة عندى ويمكنك عملها والمقارنة بينها وبين منتج كلوركس


 

الاخ الكريم خالد 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت ونتمنى ان شاء الله المزيد 

و أعتذر عن طريقتى فى الكلام


----------



## faridsci (16 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء كلوركس الالوان هو هيبو كلوريدالصوديوم يعني بالبلدي لكن الفرق بين العادي والالوان هو تركيز الصودا في العادي تركيزالصودا بيكون15 الي 40 ونسبة الكلورغالبا100الي 120 
لكن الالوان يزود تركيز الكلور الي140 ويقلل تركيز الصودا الي5جم/لتر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 مارس 2010)

faridsci قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء كلوركس الالوان هو هيبو كلوريدالصوديوم يعني بالبلدي لكن الفرق بين العادي والالوان هو تركيز الصودا في العادي تركيزالصودا بيكون15 الي 40 ونسبة الكلورغالبا100الي 120
> لكن الالوان يزود تركيز الكلور الي140 ويقلل تركيز الصودا الي5جم/لتر


الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على الاجتهاد ولكن كلوركس الالوان ليس به كلور اصلا لان الكلور ايا كان تركيزه سيزيل الالوان وشكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (26 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على الاجتهاد ولكن كلوركس الالوان ليس به كلور اصلا لان الكلور ايا كان تركيزه سيزيل الالوان وشكرا


 


السلام عليكم 
الاخ خالد جزاك الله خيرا 

تاكيدا لكلامك كلوركس الالوان ليس به كلور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم امدادي بطريقة ما حتي استطيع زيادة كثافة الكلوركس


----------

